# Lego - our new girl at home



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Love that cute smiley face!!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Awwwww...!!!!! What a cutie... She's lovely...


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

Such happy pup. Thanx for sharing


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

^ thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, he's so little, that tennis ball looks huge in his mouth  Cute name too


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are going to have a lot of fun with your pretty little girl.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

So cute!! Congradualtions!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

thank you for the accolades...

one question from a newbie...lego is just 5 weeks old and I just wnat to know if it is ok to give her a bath already and how often is normal?

thanks and more power to you all!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd say that you're totally fine to give her a bath now. Just make sure that she dries relatively quickly (with a blow dryer or sun). As far as how frequent to bathe, you can see this past thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../74286-how-often-do-you-bath-your-golden.html. You'll notice that there's a lot of variation on there. Of course, frequent brushing helps a lot too.

Our vet recently recommended using baby shampoo like Johnson's and Johnson's No More Tears. We just started using it and I noticed a lot less post-bath itching. 

Good luck and congrats on bringing Lego home!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She is so beautiful!! Love her name!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

lekiboy said:


> Hi, am a newbie here.
> Just want to share our new pet -
> Lego at 5 weeks...


hi,

one my friends visited our home and noticed lego...he asked why she has a pink nose and hazel eyes. golden retrievers according to him have black noses and dark eyes...i have checked the web and he is somewhat right.

now i am paranoid..though that would not affect my outlook to lego, i also would like to get your vital inputs..is she a mix or some sort of just "unique"?

thanks!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

What a sweet sweet smiley face she has! Love it...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I think she might be a mix but I'm no expert at matters of genetics. I think you can also get that coloring simply through breeding choices. Since she came to you so young I suspect that it wouldn't be surprising that she was sold as totally golden but is not.

But who cares now, she's cute and she's yours!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Either way, her pink nose and hazel eyes make her unique. She's a total beauty


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

Lego at 2 months:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I think she looks like she is mixed, but still completely adorable!! Love the eyes.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think she looks like a mix for sure, but its a good thing - she's unique!!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

hi guys,
any idea on what breed got mixed with my pretty golden ret? thanks!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe a Brittany?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She is a cutie! I thought she looked a little like a duck toller...either way, love her!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the inputs, guys.

yes, she looks like there are some toller and brittany blood in there. a little more maybe on the toller as her color is darker and she has no white spots or traces whatsoever.. i looked at the pics of the toller and brittany, the latter has more white traces. 

anyways, she is really a beauty and my 4 yr old son is so close to her already. he can't do anything in the morning without playing with lego first and that is aside from walking her in the afternoons. 

will post more pics every month as she grows up...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take a look at board member Adriennelane's pictures of her girl Lucy. She also has the liver nose and lips, and she grew into a gorgeous girl.

Adriennelane's Images - Golden Retriever Photos


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

wow!!

Lucy looks exactly like lego...how gorgeous!

thanks for the link!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

she just completed his 4th and last vaccination last week.
have some questions for you friends...
- is kennel cough vacc needed? i only have 2 dogs at home.
- is anti-rabies also needed?

thanks!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

lekiboy said:


> she just completed his 4th and last vaccination last week.
> have some questions for you friends...
> - is kennel cough vacc needed? i only have 2 dogs at home.
> - is anti-rabies also needed?
> ...


Kennel cough (aka bordatella) is usually done if you board your dog or go to a training facility with other dogs. Rabies is usually mandatory to liscence your dog with your city/state (if she is over a certain age - often 12 weeks).


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! What a cutie!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

lekiboy said:


> hi guys,
> any idea on what breed got mixed with my pretty golden ret? thanks!


Might be chocolate lab. I know someone that has a yellow lab that came from a litter of chocolate and yellow labs, but she had green eyes and a pinkish nose like a chocolate lab.


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

LEGO at 4 MONTHS - she just finished all her vaccinations


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

how adorable is she?! She definitely looks like she has some duck toller in her. Are you going to train her to for hunting? As for the vaccinations. Kennel cough is not mandatory but I think it's a good idea & rabies is mandatory


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Lego is very cute, congrats. Her age may be an issue for you as she grows. Mom and siblings wouldn't have taught any bite inhibition so good luck with that. Please be extra patient on that account! 

I wouldn't bathe her but that's just me. She just seems to young and frail to me personally but maybe someone can give you an answer based on know how. You should ask under the puppy forum.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Lego is very cute, congrats. Her age may be an issue for you as she grows. Mom and siblings wouldn't have taught any bite inhibition so good luck with that. Please be extra patient on that account!
> 
> I wouldn't bathe her but that's just me. She just seems to young and frail to me personally but maybe someone can give you an answer based on know how. You should ask under the puppy forum.


 
She's 4 months old now, new pics posted on the previous page of the thread.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

lekiboy said:


> LEGO at 4 MONTHS - she just finished all her vaccinations


She's a beautiful girl. You can see so much personality in those photos.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG, so adorable. So unique looking. Just look at those ears!

Looks like a Vizla to me. I'm not sure that there's a lot of Golden in her but she sure is adorable!


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

hi,
the vizsla is a very beautiful breed...but lego's furs are more pronounced..he tends to look like misslissyk's earlier guess- a duck toller..anyways, i will try to post pics as she grows...she's maybe a late bloomer of a golden. hahaha


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

LEGO at 5 months: and am still confused on what mix got into her...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

She is beautiful.I wouldn't care what breed/s she is.But my guess is,that if she develops a longer coat,we may pronounce her very toller-like. Like someone before me suggested.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I love seeing photos of Lego! 

How is she making out?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lego*

Lego is just precious!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

She is beautiful!!! 



lekiboy said:


> LEGO at 4 MONTHS - she just finished all her vaccinations


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Boy she has really grown! No guess as to what she could be mixed with, but whatever it is, it made her cute as can be


----------



## lekiboy (May 31, 2011)

thanks!
she is doing very well...very playful and touchy- hahaha..
she plays constantly with my 4 year old son- they are best buddies currently...


----------

